# Any good chemicals?



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a homeowner who had his handyman prep a rental. I think the guy was cleaning his paint bucket and caulking sponge in the tub because his new TNT's have been in a week and the drain backed up. I tried a ⅜ through the overflow, cleared trap and probably withing10ft my cable was locking in on something and I had to reverse. ( No tip was on). Before I go to busting a slab is there a good chemical for this. I swapped his shower head from a 3gpm to the new Delta 1.5hi pressure one and the drain will take that flow but a wide open tub spout is another story.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Stuff's amazing!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What machine are you running? If you have a k50 use the 5/8 cable with the 4 blade spear head. 

If it's a pistol rod start with a good stiff 1/4 cable then go to the 3/8 and if you have one with a head finish off with that.

I have a Spartan 100 with a headless 13/32 cable that I use on blockages like that, then switch to the drum with the cutter heads. 

You apparently have a hole in the blockage, just need to make it bigger. I never been a fan.of chemicals except calcisolv for cleaning out the flush jets on a water closet.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Have you tried a shop vac? 

I refuse to use chemicals on a drain. Had a couple of bad experiences and close calls due to lack of training and PPE.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> What machine are you running? If you have a k50 use the 5/8 cable with the 4 blade spear head.
> 
> If it's a pistol rod start with a good stiff 1/4 cable then go to the 3/8 and if you have one with a head finish off with that.
> 
> ...


I was just running the Rigid K39 auto feed with a 3/8" cable that I put a slight bend in. It's only 1 1/2 tubular brass before it drops in the slab to hit trap. The copper lines were also non sheathed so I had to inform them that there could be issues with that down the road.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

JDGA80 said:


> I was just running the Rigid K39 auto feed with a 3/8" cable that I put a slight bend in. It's only 1 1/2 tubular brass before it drops in the slab to hit trap. The copper lines were also non sheathed so I had to inform them that there could be issues with that down the road.


Try the shop van and hot water. It sounds like he gummed it up with the paint and stuff. Block off the overflow with a plunger or towels, wrap the hose in towels to get good suction. 

I've cleared more tubs with a shop vac than a snake.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Have JackHammer will travel.

I would repipe it, then we know it will never back up again


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Sizzle or clober if all else fail and h.o doesnt want you to bust up floor


----------



## lindahudek (Dec 11, 2012)

If you really want to try chemicals- Sizzle may do the trick (not available to homeowners). It's not actually a drain "declogger" but it is strong enough to remove the hardened 'cottage cheese' you'll see in a urinal trap..... It's also good for working on grout clogs if you have some idiot tile guy pour grout down your drains. WHY MUST THEY ALWAYS DO THAT?!:furious:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

lindahudek said:


> If you really want to try chemicals- Sizzle may do the trick (not available to homeowners). It's not actually a drain "declogger" but it is strong enough to remove the hardened 'cottage cheese' you'll see in a urinal trap..... It's also good for working on grout clogs if you have some idiot tile guy pour grout down your drains. WHY MUST THEY ALWAYS DO THAT?!:furious:[/QUOT
> 
> Is that at Ferguson's?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> Have JackHammer will travel.
> 
> I would repipe it, then we know it will never back up again


 
:laughing:


----------



## lindahudek (Dec 11, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> lindahudek said:
> 
> 
> > If you really want to try chemicals- Sizzle may do the trick (not available to homeowners). It's not actually a drain "declogger" but it is strong enough to remove the hardened 'cottage cheese' you'll see in a urinal trap..... It's also good for working on grout clogs if you have some idiot tile guy pour grout down your drains. WHY MUST THEY ALWAYS DO THAT?!:furious:[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Get on the roof and go through the vent. Or use a 5/8 sectional cable and 1" 4 blade.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't waste your money on sizzle. It won't do anything for you if its latex paint. If its concrete or grout and it will do the trick, but latex is a type of plastic and sizzle is in a plastic bottle, see the dilema. All sizzle is is a strong 33%IIRC Hydrochloric acid AKA muriatic acid. It will clean/dissolve most metals and many organics well if used properly though. Make damn sure it stays upright in the truck as it will eat through a steel box in a hurry. I keep it upright in a bucket just in case the jug leaks!

Also Klobber is a sulfuric acid and good on many organics (hair and grease particularly). It is also very hard on metals even more so than sizzle IMHO. Even more dangerous IMHO. I would stay away from it.

Personally I put put a 5/8 cable through there with a K-50 if I could and stay away from the chemicals.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Try lye ... This is the only thing I would use ...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Try lye ... This is the only thing I would use ...


That is just as dangerous or maybe more so than anything on the market.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> That is just as dangerous or maybe more so than anything on the market.


Lmao .. Dangerous ...

Only if you laid down in it and fell asleep


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Lmao .. Dangerous ...
> 
> Only if you laid down in it and fell asleep


After seeing some pics online where it ate through to the bone....I thought it looked pretty bad a$$.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Isn't Glug mainly lye?

I don't use any chemicals btw.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Lmao .. Dangerous ...
> 
> Only if you laid down in it and fell asleep


The nice part about Lye is the fumes arent as noxious. I doubt it will do anything for paint either though! I have seen some good results with it on lavatory and kitchen drains when a maintenence man used it. I personally don't use chemicals very often, other than sizzle,urinacleen or calcisolve for urinals, anymore though I recomend a new urinal it seems I get a happier customer and that is what it is all about!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Isn't Glug mainly lye?
> 
> I don't use any chemicals btw.


Most all powdered are some form of Lye

Most liquids are sulfuric or hydrochloric in one form or another and strengths vary widely.

There are also bacteria based drain cleaners and when a customer has a problem drain I recommend bacteria based maintenance chemicals. They usually won't open a drain but they can help once it is open.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice thing about lye it works great on grease and fat .... It makes soap


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Nice thing about lye it works great on grease and fat .... It makes soap


Saponification


----------

